# M&S Liffey Valley- Discounts on reciept, paper bags, prices and customer care?



## MarySmyth (21 Sep 2007)

I have recently have had a number of issues with this branch (but i might assume all are the same!)

*- Discount on receipt:* Items on promotion may show a discount (e.g. 20%- but when you buy it, on the receipt it will show the normal price and later at the bottom a total of all your discounts in one figure- this can be confusing as it does not show the individual lower price or the individual discount listed)

*- Paper bag in Grocery:* I purchased 3 small items in grocery and was refused a paper bag by the cashier (as she said they were only available for non food items). She summoned her Supervisor, who said on this 'one occasion' he would allow me take a paper bag!

*- Prices:* While i realise prices are always a bit steep in M&S, i was really surprised to note that blueberries (300g) were on special offer at 7.99 euro, so i had to have some! I later saw a neighbour had 150g of same from LIDL at just 1.99 euro!

*- Customer Services:* I contacted their 'Customer Service' Department as advised by the Store Manager, who incidently offered me the '0044' UK number! So i politely asked for an email address- but i was surprised to note that they only acknowledged the email and contents but said that any issues arising would be 'internal' to the company and i would not receive any further feedback! Here's the email: RetailCustomer.Services@marks-and-spencer.com

Am i alone in thinking M&S is loosing some of its flavour...


----------



## foxylady (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

Discount on receipt: Most shops do this with their discount nowadays you will even notice it in the likes of supermarkets such as tescos etc.

Paper bag in Grocery: What other supermarkets supply paper bags for their groceries?? 

Prices: Nobody made you pay 7.99 for the blueberries also maybe the ones in Lidl were not as nice.


----------



## MarySmyth (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

In TESCO it is very obvious where the discount is- it is clearly marked at the individual item on the receipt.

Paper bags are given in Dunnes, etc

Yes NOBODY made me pay twice for the blueberries- but isn't it interesting that bulk purchasing gives such bonuses!


----------



## car (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



> In TESCO it is very obvious where the discount is- it is clearly marked at the individual item on the receipt.



To comment on this, Im so used to seeing discounts listed at the bottom of receipts, thats the first place I look.  



> Paper bags are given in Dunnes, etc


Not for food, theyre not.  you might get some for wine, probably so that alcohol needs to be covered up, but I dont even see the point of this if its going in bags anyway.



> Yes NOBODY made me pay twice for the blueberries- but isn't it interesting that bulk purchasing gives such bonuses!


Isnt this just business?  buy more, pay less?


----------



## MarySmyth (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

Yes it is exactly the normal trend- buy more pay less! But in M&S get even more ripped off!


----------



## michaelm (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



MarySmyth said:


> Am i alone in thinking M&S is loosing some of its flavour...


I suspect so.


----------



## Thrifty1 (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



MarySmyth said:


> *- Discount on receipt:* Items on promotion may show a discount (e.g. 20%- but when you buy it, on the receipt it will show the normal price and later at *the bottom a total of all your discounts in one figure*- this can be confusing as it does not show the individual lower price or the individual discount listed)


 

I think what Mary means is that while its fine to show the discount at the bottom of the receipt, the discounts should be shown INDIVIDUALLY and not as a total.

I rarely shop in M&S as while i do love the food i do think it is way overpriced and i would NEVER buy fruit there i always buy from a greengrocer. I bought fruit in Aldi a few times but find the fruit, while cheaper can be tasteless.


----------



## wheels (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



MarySmyth said:


> Am i alone in thinking M&S is loosing some of its flavour...



You're certainly alone from my point of view. I've never found M&S staff anything but exceptional. And singling that branch out when those "issues" are store wide does not seem fair. 

Discounts are often displayed like that, surely you can remember what you paid for your items? As for paper bags, very few places would offer a paper bag for food items when they also sell clothing. Paper bags cost money and they make that back on the clothes items but wouldn't on food.

And comparing LIDL to M&S??? What planet are you on dear?


----------



## bacchus (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



wheels said:


> You're certainly alone from my point of view.


I would second that.. Never had any issue with M&S.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

I have to jump on the band wagon here and defend M&S too.  I've shopped far too many times in that foodhall in Liffey Valley and have always found the staff particularly helpful and friendly.  And M&S are sound about refunds.  It's mad - you hardly need a receipt these days!  

Of course their food is expensive, but you know that before you shop there.  And I think they have the nicest fruit around (sorry Thrifty1!).  Yum.


----------



## my2leftfeet (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

I also have to defend M&S - I find the staff absolutely exceptional. The quality of the food is excellent but I couldn't afford to do all my grocery shopping there.

"In TESCO it is very obvious where the discount is- it is clearly marked at the individual item on the receipt"

I have had many experiences with Tesco [and Superquinn] where items are displayed "on offer" and the discount is not actually applied at the till. Each time it involves going to customer service and waiting to talk to someone.  You are always refunded the full amount [i.e. you get the items free] - but I would rather not have to scrutinise my bill in detail to ensure that all discounts have been applied.

I haven't experienced this yet in M&S - and I have bought discounted items regularly.


----------



## MandaC (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

I shop quite a bit in M&S (Liffey Valley in particular) and have to say I find the staff always very pleasant and helpful.

I agree that the food can be expensive, you get what you pay for.  I bought strawberries here recently (I make smoothies in work for breakfast) and for the first time in ages, the strawberries tasted like strawberries, if you know what I mean.  I had been so used to getting strawberries that taste kind of like, nothing, I was delighted. I agree that the quality of their fruit in particular is excellent.


----------



## MarySmyth (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

I agree too that i would not be making comments re M&S as i too would have generally assumed that they were very helpful and particular. However, from these incidents, i am not sure as whether to assume that they were isolated or otherwise...


----------



## foxylady (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



MarySmyth said:


> I agree too that i would not be making comments re M&S as i too would have generally assumed that they were very helpful and particular. However, from these incidents, i am not sure as whether to assume that they were isolated or otherwise...


 
Well how many times did u have problems. If only once then I would say it was an isolated incident as M & S generally speaking have excellent customer service.


----------



## Thrifty1 (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



LouisLaLoope said:


> Of course their food is expensive, but you know that before you shop there. And I think they have the nicest fruit around (sorry Thrifty1!). Yum.


 
Your grand, i was saying Lidl and Aldi's fruit is tasteless, cheaper but tasteless.


----------



## my2leftfeet (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

I got really tasty strawberries in Lidl the other day ... €2.99 for I think a 400g punnet. Have never priced them in M&S but they seemed cheaper than Tesco.


----------



## pc7 (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

lots of the supermarkets in the country have their fruit supplied by the same suppliers. when being packed they just use the various wrappers for the various supermarkets but the price difference is notable.


----------



## brodiebabe (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

OP, Was the price of blueberries posted in M&S?

If it was, why did you pay it?


----------



## homebird (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

I would say that the totalling of all discounts into one figure would be unhelpful. Tesco list all discounts at the bottom of the receipt and it is very clear which discount you got. (Mind  you, you have to be careful that you bought the exact product - eg. there may be a 2 for 1 on the 200g and not the 250g packs.)


----------



## MarySmyth (22 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*

Hi I am used to seeing the TESCO style re. displaying discounts on receipts so that's why i am more that confused by the M&S way!


----------



## ajapale (22 Sep 2007)

Hi MarySmith,

Ive changed the title somewhat to more fully reflect your specific points.

aj
(moderator)


----------



## MarySmyth (22 Sep 2007)

*Re: M&S Liffey Valley- Discounts on receipt, paper bags, prices and customer care?*

Sorry about title- thanks


----------



## miselemeas (22 Sep 2007)

*Re: Marks & Spencer Liffey Valley- Do they care?*



Thrifty1 said:


> Your grand, i was saying Lidl and Aldi's fruit is tasteless, cheaper but tasteless.



I have often shopped at Lidl and, in their defence, can't say that their fruit is "tastless" - how can you make such a broad generalisation on fruit sold by these 2 retailers? If that was the case I don't think people would buy and the fruit would remain unsold.


----------



## ajapale (22 Sep 2007)

Please remain on topic.

There are plenty of other threads here which deal with the German discounters.


----------



## cathy06 (25 Sep 2007)

is it not law that htey must supply you with a paper bag.I mean IT A PAPER BAG!!!
Profit margins up, customes unhappy over 1c bag.
Slap on the wrist for M&S.
Gerrys supermarket in skerries, give paper bags, and strawberrys, big punnet for €2.oo


----------



## foxylady (26 Sep 2007)

cathy06 said:


> is it not law that htey must supply you with a paper bag.I mean IT A PAPER BAG!!!
> Profit margins up, customes unhappy over 1c bag.
> Slap on the wrist for M&S.
> Gerrys supermarket in skerries, give paper bags, and strawberrys, big punnet for €2.oo


 
Gerrys must be one of the few exceptions as an awful lot of shops dont give paper bags for groceries and the like.


----------



## MarySmyth (26 Sep 2007)

Quite a number of shops like Gerry's! It isn't going to break the bank- especially after the creamed 4 euro plus profit from me on the blueberries alone!


----------

